# صلاة من القلب



## بنت فبساوية (9 يوليو 2010)

أرجوك يا حبيبى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح:

أأمر بالبركة فى أيامنا

ارجع بمراحمك واحيينا 

اظهر فى سلوكنا وغيرنا

املك فى القلب وعيش فينا 

وبروحك تثمر فى حياتنا وتبين ثمر الروح فينا

قوينا فنعمل أعمالك وحياتنا توافق أفكارك

نور أذهانا وفهمنا واتعامل مع بطء ايمانا

عايزينك تيجى بسلطانك تأمر لحياتنا بحرية

نثبت فى الحق يحررنا من كل خطية وعبودية


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (9 يوليو 2010)

امين
يسوع يباركك  على الصلاه الجميله 

مرسي ليكى​


----------



## بحبك يا الهي (10 يوليو 2010)

ميرسي

الرب يباركك


----------



## بنت فبساوية (10 يوليو 2010)

على فكرة يا جماعة الكلمات دى انا استوحيتها من ترنيمة سمعتها على موبايل واحدة صديقتى واسم الترنيمة" أشواق للبركة " بس أد اية الترنيمة دى عجبتنى ولمست قلبى وسماعى للترنيمة دى هو اللى خلانى أكتب هذة الصلاة


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 يوليو 2010)

امين

شكرا على الصلاة الطيبة​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يوليو 2010)

كلام جميل جدا جدا 

شكرا
آمين ياااارب​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## christianbible5 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*صلاة جميلة اوي...*
*اقدم لكيا رب هذه الصلاة لراحة انفس الموتى المؤمنين وراحة نفس الغالي Paul...*
*اذكرهم يا رب متى اتيت في ملكوتك...*
*شكرا حبيبي على الصلاة...*
*صلوا لأجلي...*


----------



## بنت فبساوية (16 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *صلاة جميلة اوي...*
> *اقدم لكيا رب هذه الصلاة لراحة انفس الموتى المؤمنين وراحة نفس الغالي Paul...*
> *اذكرهم يا رب متى اتيت في ملكوتك...*
> *شكرا حبيبي على الصلاة...*
> *صلوا لأجلي...*


 
*سلام الرب يكون معك نورت الموضوع:yaka::yaka::yaka:*


----------



## DODY2010 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

صلاه جميله ربنا يباركك


----------

